# DTG PRINTER FOR TSHIRT



## tshirtprinter237 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi all
I have a brand of clothing but I am having difficulty making certain designs. i have designs of 10 colors and more memem .... when i inquired i was informed i had to buy a dtg printer. I inquired and I found a supplier in China who sells this machine at 2000 $ (A3 1390 Digital Dtg Printer Tshirt Printing Machine For T-shirt - Buy Tshirt Printer,Direct To Garment Printer,Dtg Printer Product on Alibaba.com)
he let me know that I could print 2000 t shirts using just a 6 color ink pack (500ml each)
my first question: is it possible to print more than 2000 tshirts just with a pack of 6 inks? I have the impression that he is cheating on me ....

I wanted to know how much a tshirt will cost me after printing with the DTG.

have you ever used the DTG printer? if so, is it the right choice for a brand with high potential? I sell on average 500 to 700 tshirts per year

What are the selection criteria that I should be reassured about before buying this printer?

thank you in advance for all your answers and contributions.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would not purchase any machinery from overseas unless they have stateside support and technicians. Otherwise you'll end up with a $2,000 paperweight. This forum is littered with posts from Chinese DTG buyers who regret the day they stumbled on their deal of the century. 

These machines sell in the $15,000 range from legit suppliers like Epson and Brother for good reason.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with splathead, but I don't know if Epson and Brother offer support in Cameroon and what the printer prices are in the region.

If you're selling an average of 500 to 700 shirts a year, I would not invest in a DTG printer yet. Printing 40 - 60 shirts a month you will spend a lot of money and time on maintenance and may run into issues due to the lack of use. I would recommend finding a print shop that can make these for you.


----------



## tshirtprinter237 (Apr 14, 2021)

thanks for your advice. There are no companies that offer printing with 7 or more colors... I have to buy a machine and do it myself even if I want my business to evolve.

another option is DTF (direct to film), it is cheaper than the first DTG technique and rendering can also be effective. you advise me that?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tshirtprinter237 said:


> thanks for your advice. There are no companies that offer printing with 7 or more colors.


Look for 'full color' printers. They print with 5 colors using CMYK just like a DTG printer only using silk screening. Certainly there are printers in your area doing this.


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

tshirtprinter237 said:


> thanks for your advice. There are no companies that offer printing with 7 or more colors... I have to buy a machine and do it myself even if I want my business to evolve.
> 
> another option is DTF (direct to film), it is cheaper than the first DTG technique and rendering can also be effective. you advise me that?


I haven't tried direct to film, so I am not familiar with it at all.

Are there any shops that do DTG near you?


----------



## calixte (Apr 20, 2021)

Like other's have stated, avoid overseas DTG printer manufacturers. DTG printers need maintenance and parts over time, and you're going to have a huge headache once something needs maintenance. I would advise buying a Epson or Brother and maintaining the warranty - its so worth it. With your volume, you may not be able to support such an investment and you may have to accept it. Direct to film or heat-transfers could be more cost effective for lower volumes - nothing wrong with that.


----------

